# Bikepark Bischofsmais unterkunft.



## Nazgul666 (13. April 2012)

Guten Tag,

2 freunde und ich wollen im Mai Juni rum fürn Wochenende nach Bischofmais fahren jetzt ist die frage kennt wer gute Unterkünfte oder ein guten Zeltplatz in der Nähe so dass man nicht mehr viel mit dem Auto fahren muss bzw direkt mit dem Rad in den Park kann ???

Könnt ja mal erfahrungen mit unterkünften oder so posten wäre echt nett.

Mfg


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. April 2012)

Campingmöglichkeit direkt neben dem Park, nur duschen kannste Dich meines Wissens nicht. Toiletten gibts. Ansonsten gibts noch ein paar Pensionen im Landkreis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (14. April 2012)

Habischried bzw. Bischofsmais Tourismusseite -> Pensionen


----------



## Baddi82 (14. April 2012)

Habischried ist sehr gute Adresse! 
Von dort kann man in 5min mit dem Bike zum Park cruisen .... 
Kleiner Tipp --> Pension König in Habischried 
Sehr nette Leute, gutes Frühstück, Pool im Garten 

Grüße vom MasterChris (gepostet vom Kumpel-Account)


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (6. August 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Campingmöglichkeit direkt neben dem Park, nur duschen kannste Dich meines Wissens nicht. Toiletten gibts. Ansonsten gibts noch ein paar Pensionen im Landkreis



Gibt es dort eine Campingmöglichkeit oder einen Camping-Platz?
Darf man da eine Nacht zelten, wenn man seinen Müll wieder ordentlich mitnimmt?


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. August 2012)

Beides denke ich. 
UND Müll mitnehmen ist ja wohl selbstverständlich!!!
http://www.bikepark.net/controller.php?navsite=infos/100infos&mainsite=infos/230stellplatz


----------

